# Iran Rejects Obama's Demand



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Latest news on Iran.  We should never have attempted to negotiate with this country in the first place.  There is no negotiating with Terrorists.   We should not be having talks with these people. 

Iran calls Obama s 10-year nuclear demand unacceptable - Yahoo News

MONTREUX, Switzerland (Reuters) - Iran rejected on Tuesday as "unacceptable" U.S. President Barack Obama's demand that it freeze sensitive nuclear activities for at least 10 years but said it would continue talks on a deal, Iran's semi-official Fars news agency reported.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> MONTREUX, Switzerland (Reuters) - Iran rejected on Tuesday as "unacceptable" U.S. President Barack Obama's demand that it freeze sensitive nuclear activities for at least 10 years* but said it would continue talks on a deal*, Iran's semi-official Fars news agency reported.


Iran only rejected the 10 year demand.

Iran said that they would continue the talks in good faith.

Looks like Obama has the situation under control.   ......


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2015)

Obama has not managed to do anything right in 6 years why he should he do so now?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 3, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Latest news on Iran.  We should never have attempted to negotiate with this country in the first place.  There is no negotiating with Terrorists.   We should not be having talks with these people.
> ...


Yes, he surely does. That's what makes a great community organizer.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2015)

Did Obama get a degree in stupid foreign policy tricks?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 3, 2015)

All that means is that the deal will be made without any concessions on Iran's part.  That's how Obama rolls.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> All that means is that the deal will be made without any concessions on Iran's part.  That's how Obama rolls.


Rolling what, meth?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 3, 2015)

wacky weed?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 3, 2015)

william the wie said:


> Did Obama get a degree in stupid foreign policy tricks?





william the wie said:


> Did Obama get a degree in stupid foreign policy tricks?


No one knows since his academic records are top secret. He might not have finished high school.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama get a degree in stupid foreign policy tricks?
> ...


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Mar 3, 2015)

John Kerry*:* a triumphant icon of lefty resolve on the world stage today. The man keeps more white flags in his suitcase than France possesses in toto.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2015)

That is so true.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd reject the 10 year deal as well.


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 4, 2015)

I can see that the right wingers (neocons) are out in force ont hsi thread, trashing Obama and beating the drums of war (as directed by the Israeli lobby)......Let me ask you this, Obama-haters.......Had Iran FULLY accepted the 10-year deal, wouldn't you be out here calling it a sell-out because it wasn't a 20-year one???? Come on, be honest (at least to yourselves.)


----------



## william the wie (Mar 4, 2015)

I think that letting the energy market destroy Iran is a better idea than either negotiation or war.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> I can see that the right wingers (neocons) are out in force ont hsi thread, trashing Obama and beating the drums of war (as directed by the Israeli lobby)......Let me ask you this, Obama-haters.......Had Iran FULLY accepted the 10-year deal, wouldn't you be out here calling it a sell-out because it wasn't a 20-year one???? Come on, be honest (at least to yourselves.)



You got a link to your assertion that  "the Israeli lobby"   is demanding war?
To whom are you referring when you say  "Obama haters"?.
I don't even know what the  "ten year deal"  entails     I am confident
that the Iranian people will,  eventurally,  toss their Ayatoilets into the sewers
and things will settle down------when their  ONGOING WAR ends.     Iran
will become weary of the filth and stink of Hezbollah and the filth and stink of
the  agenda of the Ayatoilets.     I hope that the US does not get drawn into
the    SUNNI SHIITE SHIT being fomented by Irano.     When and where do
you think the Hezbollah pigs and dogs will strike next?      the ball is in the court
of the   SHIIITE scum right now------the sunni scum are busy with isis


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.



so far you have not been able to provide a link to the simple question  "who are the neocons"-----now you insist that the same  "neocons"  want war.      I would assume
that the USA might reinstintitute the draft if it is necessary-----does that fact scare you?-----I have no doubt that persons who seek war understand that fact.    There is
always some negativity addressed to a president.   People hated LINCOLN---probably people like you.    A big step forward would be------you falling into a hole


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.
> ...


 

Tell the truth......do you go around humming, "...bomb, bomb, Iram..."?


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 5, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> John Kerry*:* a triumphant icon of lefty resolve on the world stage today. The man keeps more white flags in his suitcase than France possesses in toto.



Now ya done it!

Looming ten million dollar investigation to locate the French village of "Toto" and find out where they're hiding those flags so Kerry can have them seized when his run out.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



I always tell the truth-----I don't even know the tune of that Saudi Arabian song---
nor do I know Arabic.       how do you say     "MAWT AL  ''shiite'      and how does
the melody go??      I hope  none of the mulimah sluts puts a bomb on her
ass and blows up stuff in Iran-----there are lots of jewish sites over there----and
zoroastrian


----------



## william the wie (Mar 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I'd reject the 10 year deal as well.





nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


no Obama does that only in regards to Iraq and Syria.

Being pro-Shia theocracy defines the non-neocon?

What about non-warmongers, who object to Obama aiding the rise of the neo-Persian empire, are they neocons too?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat-----did you hear----whilst  Netanyahu was speaking----the background chant
   ~~~~bomb iran!   bomb iran ..,,    that was bhagdaddy----he was singing
   in the Iraqi form of Arabic.       what sort of Arabic do you speak?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Latest news on Iran.  We should never have attempted to negotiate with this country in the first place.  There is no negotiating with Terrorists.   We should not be having talks with these people.
> 
> Iran calls Obama s 10-year nuclear demand unacceptable - Yahoo News
> 
> MONTREUX, Switzerland (Reuters) - Iran rejected on Tuesday as "unacceptable" U.S. President Barack Obama's demand that it freeze sensitive nuclear activities for at least 10 years but said it would continue talks on a deal, Iran's semi-official Fars news agency reported.


I am sure Iran sees that Obama is week and can be exploited.

If Obama, had a brain which he doesn't, instead of attacking Netanyahu, he could have used his speech, to do the good cop, bad cop routine.


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

Seriously, though, YOU should know who the neocons are (hint....Cheney, Wolfowitz, et al., and all those who still think that Iraq has those WMDs).....We CANNOT go to war again against yet another Muslim country...and Iran is the most powerful of these countries. The hatred toward us spawned by such ill-advised and self-serving escapades will cannot but make us the target of virtually all Muslims.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

CMike said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Latest news on Iran.  We should never have attempted to negotiate with this country in the first place.  There is no negotiating with Terrorists.   We should not be having talks with these people.
> ...



an Obama/Kerry stand up???     where is mel brooks when we need him?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> I can see that the right wingers (neocons) are out in force ont hsi thread, trashing Obama and beating the drums of war (as directed by the Israeli lobby)......Let me ask you this, Obama-haters.......Had Iran FULLY accepted the 10-year deal, wouldn't you be out here calling it a sell-out because it wasn't a 20-year one???? Come on, be honest (at least to yourselves.)


Actually it should have no sunset clause. It should be perpetual.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.


Tough sanctions would be good too. That's what Netanyahu proposed.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Seriously, though, YOU should know who the neocons are (hint....Cheney, Wolfowitz, et al., and all those who still think that Iraq has those WMDs).....We CANNOT go to war again against yet another Muslim country...and Iran is the most powerful of these countries. The hatred toward us spawned by such ill-advised and self-serving escapades will cannot but make us the target of virtually all Muslims.



Hatred toward the USA is nothing new-----muslims I encountered more than 50 years ago  hated  the   USA-------at that time the issue was  "THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA"          so nows its     NEO-CONS  -----six of one and half a dozen of the other.     Every negative event ----from acne to hemorrhoids in
the lives of muslims was described as a   manifestation of that all powerful
entity    "THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA"       what happened to the
CIA????     what happened to  jinnis?      are the jinnis neocons?   or are they
cia?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

[QUOTE="CMike, post:

Tough sanctions would be good too. That's what Netanyahu proposed.[/QUOTE]


Yes he did,  mike,    but islamo Nazi sluts and pigs did not hear that part-----islamo Nazi sluts and pigs heard what their imams told them Nentanyahu would say----
they were SO PRIMED  that they were telling us what Netanyahu WOULD
say before he opened his mouth-------then by the magic of  "allah"---they
HEARD     >>>>quote mosque version of netanyahu>>>>>   " I am a dirty Zionist and I want to kill muslims    kill kill kill ----lets kill muslims,  barak.....kill kill kill


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.



nat----can you name a neocon who  seems to always prefer war?  

         about what percentage of persons in the USA do you believe are
         "NEOCONS"      are they 'card carrying neocons'???    Do neocons
         have an organization?        "ORGANIZATION OF NEOCONS"????
         Can you cite the website????


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, though, YOU should know who the neocons are (hint....Cheney, Wolfowitz, et al., and all those who still think that Iraq has those WMDs).....We CANNOT go to war again against yet another Muslim country...and Iran is the most powerful of these countries. The hatred toward us spawned by such ill-advised and self-serving escapades will cannot but make us the target of virtually all Muslims.
> ...


 

Well, then, by all means, ".....let slip the dogs of war..." and see what happens....What's the Muslim population in the world?

Somewhere it must be witten that only Israel can have 200 or so nukes in the area....if this is so, carry on.


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Among neocons, the knee-jerk reaction seems to always prefer wars, rather than negotiations......Perhaps reinstating the draft would bring some sanity back....Of course, a bit less hatred of Obama and all he attempts may also be a big step forward.
> ...


 

Don't be coy.......One noted neocon is the war-criminal, Cheney.....and of course, Wolfowitz is right behind him..........Bibi URGED us to invade Iraq, knowing full well that we would then screw the situation up so much that both Syria and Iran would be next.

ISRAEL (under right wing nuts like Bibi) IS THE TAIL THAT WAGS THE DOG ....and we're the dog.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



have you been in a coma?------IT IS ONGOING.      the war has been ongoing
now for  1400 years------the present battle----for almost 100 years now----since the
fall of the OTTOMAN CALIPHATE.


nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



oh----ok       so anyone who did not love saddaam is a  "neo con"    and always wants WAR       That makes lots of Shiites neocons----including MOST Iranians.
I would agree that Iran does want war-----as do Shiites thruout the middle east---
in fact they are already engaged------they have been fighting a big one in Yemen
and seem to have TAKEN OVER in that country already.    Lots of people in
Syria are neocons      lots and lots all over the middle east are neocons---
but they do not seem to get along with EACH OTHER-------where does cheney fit
in?      with what neocon group is he allied?.     Of course BAATHISTS are neocons too.       Do they know?


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 5, 2015)

Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....



on which channel is  FOX?      the news I watch is  CNN and the british thing. 
what does FOX say that I said?      CNN and the brits are aware of the
war in Yemen-----but I get some of it from a local Yemeni grocer---he is
from Sanaa-----Sanaa has fallen to the   ??houthis ----- they are actually shills for
Hezbollah/iran       They have been hanging around the border with Saudi Arabia.
What does FOX say?      What do your  "sources"   say? 

                   I am getting curious-----what does fox say that other
                     news stations don't???   so many people say  "FOX"
                     as if an allusion to that station is very important


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....



oh  HISTORY-----did I forget to mention the  fall of the  MOGHUL EMPIRE_-----
that took place piece by piece in the  ---uhm   I believe 18th century.    
Of course all things were good when it was up and running-----shah jahan and
all that jazz.    Things have been really bad since-----well----actually
I will not mention what was going on DURING----but as I recall----the
MOGHUL EMPIRE was put down by the  Zionist-controlled-CIA


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....
> ...


----------



## william the wie (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....
> ...





irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....
> ...





irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, it not my job to educate morons....keep learning your history from FOX....
> ...



Israel and the CIA did not exist when the Moghul empire died during the Sepoy rebellion.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

william the wie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



so-----it was STILL DA JOOOOOS       you are not familiar with the
     islamo Nazi literature in the USA-----it goes all the way back into the 19th 
     century and da JOOOOS  are associated with   ZION.    I grew up in an
     islamo Nazi town in which old tattered and yellowed pamphlets
     were scattered here and there-------even in the town library----old stacks
     that no one ever looked at-----I was a curious kid ----I was attracted to little
     old pamphlets.   -----stuff I could read whilst waiting for my mom to
     get out of the stacks.     They beat the "children's section"


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2015)

william the wie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


   
wtw, it takes about 5 years to get on irosie's wave length.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

the loss of the caliphates is  NO LAUGHING MATTER!!!!!!! '
            YALLAH MUJAHADEEEN     back to ANDALUSIA


----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2015)

like a read somewhere...

"If Iran doesn't agree to a deal by March 24 which limits their nuclear enrichment capabilities, Kerry should threaten to bring James Taylor over to sing to them."


----------



## Alex. (Mar 5, 2015)

skye said:


> like a read somewhere...
> 
> "If Iran doesn't agree to a deal by March 24 which limits their nuclear enrichment capabilities, Kerry should threaten to bring James Taylor over to sing to them."




Who knew


----------

